# Sublimation ink



## Erinfish (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm looking into starting the sublimation process with shirts and mugs. I have a heat press which I've been doing transfers with pigment ink on cotton, but want to sub on polyester and mugs (can mugs be done without sub ink?). I'm trying to get an idea of how long the ink will last- the pigment ink gets devoured so quickly, I was wondering if the sub ink is the same. I only have a small budget to work with, so I'm trying to figure out if this is the right time for me to get into this process. Any input is greatly appreciated! Cheers!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

About $400 for small format and $1200 for the tabloid printer (they are still small format, just can take a bigger printer). That includes the printer and ink and some paper. the ink is expensive, around $240 for a set of 4 colors on the carts.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Erinfish said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm looking into starting the sublimation process with shirts and mugs. I have a heat press which I've been doing transfers with pigment ink on cotton, but want to sub on polyester and mugs (can mugs be done without sub ink?). I'm trying to get an idea of how long the ink will last- the pigment ink gets devoured so quickly, I was wondering if the sub ink is the same. I only have a small budget to work with, so I'm trying to figure out if this is the right time for me to get into this process. Any input is greatly appreciated! Cheers!


On mugs you can sublimate on mugs made specifically for sublimation or you can pad print a single color on them (unless you have a pad printer that can print multiple colors. Sublimation requires special paper, special ink $340 for an Epson C88+, and special products, but there are hundreds of things you can print on.

Ink does go fast. Really, really fast. My suggestion is to not do large objects, keep graphics to a minimum (they use tons of ink), and don't do stuff that requires a lot of text or colored backgrounds. Photos use less ink than a cartoonish graphic does. If you do shirts you will go through your ink in no time.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Or, find a vendor who will supply you with dye-sublimation transfers.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

D.Evo. said:


> Or, find a vendor how will supply you with dye-sublimation transfers.


if you are going to outsource printing then outsource the entire process and just broker the deal.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

If you have the mug buss go sublimation. get a c-88 epson refillable carts, good mug press or wraps. Uncletee, sublimation specialist. have a nice day.


----------



## Erinfish (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------

